
Revealed: Sound of the ‘sonic Attack’ on Americans in Cuba - slr555
https://nypost.com/2017/10/12/revealed-sound-of-the-sonic-attack-on-americans-in-cuba/
======
slr555
I found this interesting and posted the article because the accompanying video
shows the complex wave form of the sound believed responsible for the injuries
to dimplomats.

